# Windows 8.1 und Umschaltbare Grafik im Notebook



## iBlack22 (18. Oktober 2013)

Moin Moin

ich besitze ein Samsung Serie 3 Notebook ( Model NP 350E7C-S0CDE ) mit einer Intel HD 4000 und AMD HD 7670M unter Windows 8 64Bit hat das ohne probleme gefunzt mit der umschaltbaren Grafkkartenfunktion, aber unter windows 8.1 funktioniert das leider nicht mehr.

Weis einer von euch wie man bei der Serie 3 die Intel Grafikkarte komplett deaktiveren kann ( im Bios gibt es leider keine einstellung dafür und im Geräte-Manager die HD 4000 zu deaktivieren bingt auch nix ) 

ich bin so langsam mit meinem Latein am ende und weis nicht mehr weiter weil so startet zb GW2, Skyrim usw nicht mehr 

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## locojens (18. Oktober 2013)

Also meistens gibt es im Bios unter "Advaced" eine Einstellung namens "Integrated Graphics" (oder so ähnlich) wenn man diese deaktiviert sollte normalerweise die Intel HD abgeschaltet sein.
Ob es diese Einstellung bei dem Modell gibt kann ich nicht sagen, da im Handbuch dazu nur sehr rudimentär über die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten des Bios geschrieben wird.


----------



## iBlack22 (18. Oktober 2013)

ok dann schau ich da gleich noch mal nach wenn ich fertig bin mit daten sichern. aber ich bin der meinung das es diese einstellung nicht gibt ^^ aber vielleicht kann man ja ihrend wie das bios freischalten oder so 


meld mich dann nacher noch mal wenn ich mehr weis und die daten gesichert sind aber trotzdem schon mal danke


----------



## locojens (18. Oktober 2013)

Sofern es sich um ein Uefi handelt (egal ob emuliert oder echt)...

Bei Windows 8 kam man doch auch über die Systemeinstellungen in das Uefi. Ich glaube mich zu erinnern das das eigentliche Uefi bei Laptops wenn es beim Start des Rechners verfügbar ist, oft nur wenige der möglichen Einstellungen anzeigt. Um in den "Admin-Mode" mit allen Einstellungen zu kommen muß man meist über die Windows-Einstellungen gehen. Oder den Akku aus dem Rechner nehmen und vom Netz trennen soll auch manchmal helfen um ins Uefi mit allen Einstellungen zu kommen. (Windows 8 schaltete ja schon den Rechner nicht komplett ab, es handelt sich beim Herunterfahren ja um eine Art erweiterter Standby)

Hier noch eine Seite bei welcher es um diese Problematik geht. Windows 8: Wie Sie die BIOS- bzw. UEFI-Firmware-Einstellungen aufrufen

PS: gerade habe ich noch etwas gefunden: Es wäre ein Versuch, wenn alle Stricke reißen, die Originalen Treiber von Samsung zu installieren (die alten), da es wohl bei "AMD Enduro" genau wie bei "nivea" äh nVidia Optimus oftmals Probleme bei MS-Treibern geben kann. 
Selbst bei den Bewertungen bei Amazon findet man bei den 2-Sternigen einen solchen Fall.


----------



## iBlack22 (19. Oktober 2013)

also ich hab im bios keine einstell möglichkeit die HD4000 abzuschalten 

hab gestern noch win 8.1 wieder runter geworfen und warte nun ab bis samsung neue treiber frei gibt für win 8.1


----------



## hemikran (21. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, ich habe das gleiche Problem mit meinem Schenker P502 (HD4000 + 7970M).
Wie hast du das Update auf 8.1 wieder entfernt?
Ich habe bis jetzt nur Gelesen dass das nicht ginge.


----------



## hemikran (22. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe einfach den ursprünglichen Treiber den ich auch schon vor 8.1 installiert hatte, nochmal installiert und schon klappt alles wieder. Auch die umschaltbare Grafik


----------



## iBlack22 (11. November 2013)

hi das hab ich auch versucht und bei Guild wars konnte ich zb garnicht mehr spielen inzwischen gibt es von Samsung nen neuen Treiber für die umschaltbare grafikkarte aber ihrend wie funzt der net richtig. Ich hab gestern den ganzen tag versucht die 2 grafikkarten richtig in gang zu bekommen aber ohne erfolg ...... ich werd mich heut noch mal mit dem supoort in verbindung setzen mal schauen was dabei raus kommt


----------



## repe (11. November 2013)

hey iblack!
ich besitze den gleichen laptop (nur mit dem suffic s0kde)...die hardware scheint aber die gleiche zu sein. ich hatte/habe das problem auch. bei mir wurde bei spielen/benchmarks die radeon nicht angezeigt. ich versuchte es auch mit diesen treibern hier: leshcatlabs.net ← Keeping it Simple. Ads free., original intel/amd treibern etc. auch im bios ist keine einstellung verfügbar. eventuell musst du an den energie-optionen werkeln (powerplay, bzw. alles auf hochleistung schmeissen).
mit 8.1 kam das poroblem, dass windows die radeon nicht mal mehr im gerätemanager anzeigte, erst nach einer kompletten neuinstallation, und auch neuj-installation/initialisierung des sw-updates ging es in die richtige richtung. über furmark (FurMark: VGA Stress Test, Graphics Card and GPU Stability Test, Burn-in Test, OpenGL Benchmark and GPU Temperature | oZone3D.Net) she ich zumindest mal, dass die radeon läuft.
ich hoffe der (echt grottige) samsung service kann dir weiterhelfen, ich müsste den laptop einschicken. und das tu ich sicher nicht, denn haften tu ich für etwaige schäden während des transportes, und 2 monate kann ich auf meinen pc allein beruflich schon nicht verzichten.
der samsung service meinte zumindest mal, dass man nur betriebseigene treiber verwenden sollte, da diese speziell konfiguriert sind. konntest du den grafiktreiber separat downloaden, oder nur über sw-update? es gibt nämlich eine export-funktion, da kann man die sofware direkt laden und dann versuchen über den gerätemanager - treiber aktualisieren - (onlinet treibersuche deaktivieren) - die treiber zu installieren. 
NOCH funktioniert das allerneueste graka-treiberpaket via sw-update (ohne export) bei mir auch nicht. 
es würde mich aber sehr interessieren was bei dir rauskommt, und bitte dich  mich - was den samsung service angeht -  eventuell per pn auf dem laufenden zu halten.
lg! und v iel glück


----------



## iBlack22 (11. November 2013)

So also ....

nach ca 35 min mit dem support im chat vom samsung gibt es wirklich nichts neues ( wie war es auch anders zu erwarten ) die aussage vom support war nur am ende das noch am einem treiber gearbeitet wird der unter win 8.1 seinen dienst verrichten soll der fehler das die umschalttechnik unter win 8.1 nicht funzt ist bekannt.

was man versuchen kann ( sich aber der supoort nicht sicher ist ob es funzt ) das man im gerätemanager die Intel HD 4000 deaktivert und so nur die AMD Karte nutz unter Win 8.1 

ich hab vorhin noch mal etwas im netz gesucht und bin auf diese anleitung gestoßen...

Umschaltbare Grafik unter Windows 8.1

mit der anleitung soll es angeblich funzen ...... aber ganz erlich keine lust schon wieder win 8.1 runter zu laden  da ich nur ne 3000er leitung haben und es ewig dauert bis runtergeladen ist 

ich hab mir auch mal die neuen teiber von andern Notebookherstellern runter geladen die das gleiche system nutzen ( HP / Dell ) vielleicht werde ich am WE noch mal nen neuen Versuch starten 

an alle die das gleiche probloem auch haben die treiber vom der AMD seite könnt ihr nicht nehmen warum auch immer die funzen nicht 

werde am We dann noch mal berichten was raus gekommen ist 

@repe versuch mal nach dem link vorzugehen und sag mir ob es geht oder ob das auch wieder ein sackgasse ist danke dir


----------



## FrozenLayer (11. November 2013)

Hatte das Problem mit einem Black Screen sofort nach jeder Anmeldung in Win8.1 (Clevo P170SM, Intel HD4600+HD8970M). Wenn ich den Intel Treiber deinstalliert habe (und Win8 somit nur mit Standard-VGA-Treibern lief) kam ich wenigstens ins System, ansonsten war der Laptop komplett unbenutzbar. Abhilfe hat hier tatsächlich erst der AMD Catalyst Mobility 13.11 Beta 1 [Windows 8.1 / 8 / 7 32 & 64 bit]-Treiber gebracht, seitdem werden beide Grafikkarten korrekt erkannt, installiert und lassen sich wieder normal umschalten und konfigurieren über die jeweiligen Treibereinstellungen.

Ist übrigens der erste von mir versuchte Treiber, der NICHT vom Notebookhersteller kommt und trotzdem funktioniert.


----------



## iBlack22 (11. November 2013)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Hatte das Problem mit einem Black Screen sofort nach jeder Anmeldung in Win8.1 (Clevo P170SM, Intel HD4600+HD8970M). Wenn ich den Intel Treiber deinstalliert habe (und Win8 somit nur mit Standard-VGA-Treibern lief) kam ich wenigstens ins System, ansonsten war der Laptop komplett unbenutzbar. Abhilfe hat hier tatsächlich erst der AMD Catalyst Mobility 13.11 Beta 1 [Windows 8.1 / 8 / 7 32 & 64 bit]-Treiber gebracht, seitdem werden beide Grafikkarten korrekt erkannt, installiert und lassen sich wieder normal umschalten und konfigurieren über die jeweiligen Treibereinstellungen.
> 
> Ist übrigens der erste von mir versuchte Treiber, der NICHT vom Notebookhersteller kommt und trotzdem funktioniert.



ok nice denn hab ich auch inzwischen runter geladen wie gesagt werde am We noch mal nen versuch starten mit win 8.1 ...... komischerweise unter win 8 läuft alles ohne probleme auch das umschalten zwischen intel HD4000 und der AMD HD7670M das komische ist ja es sind ja nicht nur wir samsung user betroffen sondern mehre andere Notebook benutzer die dieses System nutzen ich frag mich echt was die machen naja warten wir es


----------



## Hunter007 (28. November 2013)

Es hat zwar nur indirekt etwas mit dem Thema zu tun, aber ich habe eine Frage zum AMD Mobility Treiber. Der oben genannte Betatreiber funktioniert bei mir in einem Dell Vostro 3560 Win7x64 zwar ohne Probleme, aber ich wollte mal nach einem offiziell freigegebenen Treiber schauen. Es müsste die Version Mobility 13.9 sein. Das Problem ist, man kann diesen nicht von der AMD Seite downloaden. Man findet über die AMD-Treibersuche nur ein Tool (1.1mb groß), dass den richtigen Treiber herunterladen soll. Es wird dann eine etwa 47 kb große Datei mit dem Namen "13-9_mobility_win7_win8_64_dd_ccc_whql.exe" heruntergeladen, die sich nicht ausführen lässt, da sie angeblich inkompatibel zum Betriebssystem ist. Das ist wahrscheinlich auch der Punkt, an dem viele verzweifelt die Suche nach dem Treiber bleiben lassen. Funktioniert dieses Tool denn bei jemandem von euch?


----------



## OctoCore (28. November 2013)

Da sind die anderen Mobility-User gefragt - bei Desktopsystemen verweigert das Tool den Download des Treibers wegen inkompatibler Hardware.  Was für ein Krampf, echt. Sehr servicefreundlich, wenn man die Treiber wirklich nur über eine Mobilschüssel downloaden kann.


----------



## iBlack22 (25. Januar 2014)

nabend zusammen ........ hat jemand inzwischen das hinbekommen mit der umschaltbaren Grafik unter windows 8.1 ?? Samsung hat immer noch kein passenden treiber raus gebracht aber sagt das das Notebook mit Windows 8.1 läuft ......

So was nun ich weiß wirklich nicht mehr weiter .......... falls jemand neue infos hat oder ne Lösung bitte melden 

danke euch schon mal


----------



## repe (26. Januar 2014)

naja, laufen tut es, aber halt nicht bei entsprechenden grafik-anforderungen, also dass umgeschalten wird. ich denke, man muss einfach auf den nächsten treiber weiterhin warten. und da ist samsung schlecht..wirklich wirklich mies.
nach meinen erfahrungen rate ich davon ab mod-treiber zu verwenden, meist ist dann ein neu-aufsetzen des notebooks unvermeidlich.
was echt arg ist, dass es mit win8.1 keine neuen treiber gab....ja, dass die hersteller sogar anklingen lassen, dass 8.1 ja nicht das OS des betriebszustandes war, und es angeblich keine gewährleistung gäbe.
mir persönlich geht das irrsinnig aufn wecker, da ich mir das samsung book (was im schnitt leicht teurer als vergleichbare war) deshalb kaufte, weil ich dachte samsung ist das geld wert u. dass das gerät gut verbaut sei / der support super sei...
ich hab mir auch schon überlegt das teil bei ebay zu verhökern. auf betriebszustand zurücksetzen, verkaufen und dann einen Lenovo.
lg!


----------



## cvzone (30. Januar 2014)

Wie ja sicher bekannt ist, bietet AMD ja auch Laptoptreiber seit einiger Zeit an. Leider werden hier nicht alle Notebooks unterstützt. Als Alternative gibt es die geannten Mod-Treiber. Hier muss man allerdings unterscheiden, ob am Treiber massenhaft unnütze "Optimierungen" von irgendeinem Modder vorgenommen wurde, oder ob diese einfach nur für alle Geräte taugliche gemacht wurden. Dazu ist nur eine anpassung der INF erforderlich, was man mit etwas Geschick und einem alten Samsung Treiber als Vorlage sogar selber machen konnte (PCI ID).

Wenn es einfach nur ein mobility Mod ist, kann man die Treiber völlig bedenkenlos benutzen. Zum Thema HD4000 abschalten; wenn man sich mal mit Optimus und Co technisch beschäfigt hat, wird man feststellen, dass es überhaupt nicht möglich sein kann die HD4000 abzuschalten, da die SLAVE Grafikkarte den Framebuffer der HD4000 nutzen muss.


----------



## Maxiking3000 (9. Januar 2020)

Hi, ich habe das Problem dass fallout 4 beim starten nur kurz schwarz wird und sich dann schließt. ich habe einen Windows 8 PC und habe schon mehrer Wege gefunden die aber nicht zu windows 8 gepasst haben. Ich suche die "umschaltbaren Grafik Anwendungseinstellungen" das ich anscheinend nur noch dort das problem beheben könnte. Da es sich nicht um nividia und amd handelt sondern INTEL weiß ich nicht wie ich das spiel von "Nicht zugeordnet" zu "Hochleistung" ändere.
ich weiß nicht mehr was ich sonst noch versuchen kann, deshalb bitte ich um Hilfe.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (10. Januar 2020)

Maxiking3000 schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe das Problem dass fallout 4 beim starten nur kurz schwarz wird und sich dann schließt. ich habe einen Windows 8 PC und habe schon mehrer Wege gefunden die aber nicht zu windows 8 gepasst haben. Ich suche die "umschaltbaren Grafik Anwendungseinstellungen" das ich anscheinend nur noch dort das problem beheben könnte. Da es sich nicht um nividia und amd handelt sondern INTEL weiß ich nicht wie ich das spiel von "Nicht zugeordnet" zu "Hochleistung" ändere.
> ich weiß nicht mehr was ich sonst noch versuchen kann, deshalb bitte ich um Hilfe.



Das klingt ganz danach, dass bei dir gar keine separate Grafikkarte eingebaut ist und du auf der internen Intel HD Grafik zocken willst. Das ist logisch, dass das nicht klappt, die ist für die meisten Spiele viel zu schwach. 
Warum fragst du das eigentlich in einem 7 Jahre alten Thread?


----------

